# evenTT 13 30th June Gaydon HMC



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The TTOC is please to announce that tickets for the annual TT extravaganza are now on sale . Priced at only £5 for members and children and £10 for non members theses offer excellent value compared to the normal entry prices to the HMC at Gaydon. 
As well as the normal event activities and traders this year there will be special cavalcades around the HMC by groups of 24 cars at a time with a photo op included. Gaydon is a great location in and very easy to get to from almost anywhere , located just off the M40 south of Warwick. 
We are just finalising the location for the TTOC AGM and the details of this will be announced shortly .

Tickets are available HERE


----------

